# A (very) short introduction from a new member



## AzizD (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi guys my name is Aziz and I'm brand new to this lovely forum.
I'm hoping to learn/gain some valuable knowledge/insight and also possibly participate in the buy/sell section of the site to purchase a grinder & machine of my own. 
🙂


----------



## AzizD (Oct 3, 2020)

..and I've already messed up posting in the wrong section..
My apologies, am I able to correct this or would a mod need to do so?


----------

